

Show HN: Weekend app to watch Dribbble designs - cosmorocket
http://www.infinilla.com

======
cosmorocket
I have built a tiny web application for myself and think it can be interesting
for someone else too. It's located here: <http://www.infinilla.com>. The app
is for getting 3 random picks from Dribbble using its API. You can click
Refresh link on the bottom of the page and get 3 randomly chosen images that
you can use for inspiration as I do. If you want to get more info about the
image you see, just click on it and you will get to the page of that image on
Dribbble. I suppose this app can be interesting for somebody looking for
inspiration. I am working on adding some new functionality so I will be glad
to hear from you!

